

Ask HN: What is the best 5 year plan to join a startup? - yr

What do you think is the best 5 year plan to join a startup ?<p>I'm working in a good company. I cannot join a startup now due to various reasons.<p>What skills do you think should I master to become a rockstar in backend systems ?
======
andrewguenther
What you need to do is focus. Decide who you want to work for, learn what they
use, and learn it. Startups want to see that you have a passion for what they
do. Gather as much knowledge as you can about the startup you want to work
for, walk in there on your interview day, and be as excited about it as the
founders are.

------
ravivyas
More than skills you need passion for a technology or a platform . Once you
have that you will push yourself to learn more and in that process learn
various skills.

Do what you love and make it a job instead of making a job out of something
you have no interest in.

------
mswen
In our B2B start-up the back-end skills needed would be

PostgreSQL - solid database design skills, stored procedures, and query
writing and tuning.

J2EE for the application logic layer in the core system.

PHP for rapid prototyping of extensions.

Lucene

Willingness and ability to rapidly shift gears and adapt to evolving
requirements

